# Standing Boy Creek/hannahatchee



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Sep 5, 2008)

Has Anyone Hunted Standing Boy Creek Park Or Hannahatchee Wma?  I Am New To The Area And Those Are The Two Closest Hunting Tracts?  Any Tips Or Pointers Would Really Be Appreciated!!!


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Sep 6, 2008)

Does Anyone Know If Atv's Are Allowed On Standing Boy Creek (muscogee County) Also?  Regulations Say No But Sign At Check In Says Yes.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 9, 2008)

In the past they have been allowed, but only on roads open to vehicles. Kind of defeats the purpose, IMO. 
The area is not that big, only about 1100 acres. There are only two roads open to vehicles, so you won't be riding far.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Sep 10, 2008)

*Drove by today--*

went by standing boy today to see if maybe they had opened the gate early.  (no way right?)  But it was closed and no new info posted at the check in station.  I did see a doe down the road and a whole pasture full of turkeys in a nearby field.  I saw in Georgia Outdoor magazine that hunters didn't seem to do too well here last year.  Anybody hunt here recently?


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Sep 17, 2008)

Went By Today.  Not Much Killed So Far And They Have Updated The Kiosk---(atv's Prohibited).  Anybody Seen Anything?


----------



## DSGB (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, after hunting four times at Standing Boy, I have seen one deer (jumped on the way out) and half a dozen hunters. It just seems like eveywhere I go there's either someone already there, someone's been there, or someone walks in on me while I'm there. Never had this problem before, or at least not this bad. One spot is about 6/10th of mile walk and there was a pop-up blind 30 yards from where I usually hang my climber. I just turned around and went about 300 yards down the bottom and sat on the ground. 
It's difficult to tell where folks are hunting with the limited roads open to vehicles. You park at the dead-end and there's 5-600 acres that they could be hunting. I'm taking tomorrow off, since it's during the week, I'm hoping there won't be as many folks out there. I plan on doing a lot of midday walking to find some more areas to hunt.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Sep 23, 2008)

I went last week on a weekday in the afternoon and there were about 6 -7 trucks in there.  The road situation is ridiculous...two open roads (one of which is nearly unpassable without four wheel drive) and you never know where those 6 hunters will be.  Don't know what to do except be frustrated.  Two hunters I talked to swore by the place, yet two others said they wouldn't hunt it if it weren't just 5 minutes from home.  Don't know who to believe, but do know that the road situation is out of control and they need to allow some Turkey's to be taken (saw plenty of them).


----------



## DSGB (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, the road situation is much better now. I had some vacation days i had to take before the end of the month, so I took Tuesday through friday off. Tuesday there was a DNR ranger out there on a bulldozer fixing all the bad spots in the roads. I went down both roads in 2WD with no problems. It's a lot better going down that first hill that was washed out too. 
Too bad that was the last day I've gotten to hunt because my daughter has been out of school sick yesterday and today, so I had to stay home with her. It was killing me with the cool weather this morning. 
I did some more scouting, and it never fails, every area I find that has some sign or even looks huntable already has a stand put up. Tuesday morning I went back to my favorite spot and the ground blind was still there. I hunted there anyway. I found a spot that looks REAL good that I plan on hunting in the morning. Someone hung a lock-on in there, but I doubt they'll be there tomorrow. If they will be, they better beat me there. LOL I'm tired of people "staking claim" to an area by leaving their stands and blinds when I carry mine in and out like you're SUPPOSED to do.
I found two other funnels that look promising, one had some old steps for a lock-on and another had climber marks on a tree. Found an opening in some planted pines with an old rusty home-made lock-on. Doesn't look like it's been hunted this year, but the steps look just like the ones from the first funnel I found. 
I was hoping to do a lot more scouting during the week, but oh well. Hopefully I can see some action in the morning. The weather should be perfect for this time of year. 
Oh yeah! While hunting my favorite spot tuesday, I found the broken piece of arrow from the first deer I killed with a bow back in '05! Ain't that something!


----------



## DSGB (Sep 25, 2008)

BTW - That's my truck in my avatar. Black GMC Sonoma Highrider. Georgia tag on the front and also a Georgia hitch cover on back. Stop and say hello if you see me! Flag me down if you have too!


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Sep 25, 2008)

Won't Be Out There In The Morning, But Most Likely Will Be Friday Afternoon And Saturday.  I Am In A Grey Nissan Titan.


----------



## Nashces (Sep 29, 2008)

I hunt standing boy creek as well. Im new to bowhunting and was able to take a Spike out of there last year. 

I went this weekend. Only guy to drive a car in and I walked in from the start point. (Didnt know the tractor had cleared the road). 

Hunted Saturday morning and there was at least 7 trucks in there it seemed.

And I also believe they need to let Turkeys be hunted there. Saw a bunch last year.


----------



## BBond (Sep 30, 2008)

Any changes you want to the Hunting Regs need to mail to the Social Circle HQs...


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Sep 30, 2008)

Scouted some Friday (not many people in there) and hunted Friday afternoon.  The only deer I saw was a skin and bones doe that jumped up from under my feet while I was scouting around.  Didn't find too much good sign, maybe I am looking in the wrong area.  I found some "trails" but I am not convinced they are game trails rather than hunter foot trails.  Jumped another deer in some "thick stuff" but never got a look at it.  Didn't see any tracks in any of the sandy creek bottoms up in the hilly country.  Plenty of turkeys for sure.  I saw over 25 in two days over there this season.


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Oct 5, 2008)

*Standing Boy Tract*

Went this morning (10/4/08) saw a doe then during the afternoon, nothing but an armadillo and a few turkeys.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 7, 2008)

I went Saturday morning and afternoon, and again Sunday morning. Saw two hunters walking around Saturday morning, and also a coyote. As I was walking out, I ran into a guy escorting two game wardens down the trail. Apparently he had some corn in the back of his truck and they wanted to see the area he was hunting. They brought a dog in with them. One of them checked my license (same guy that was on the tractor fixing the roads a couple weeks ago) and asked if I had any luck. Since that area was like grand central station, that afternoon I hunted another area I had scouted. I left my stand over night and sat there Sunday morning. Saw six does, but they were about 40-45 yards away and it was too thick to get a shot. They came filing through one after another. I got down about an hour later to see if there was a better spot to hang my stand so that I could get a shot if they used that same trail again. That's when I ran into three more hunters that came in from another road. Seems they've been checking that area out, too. One of them had planned on hunting there, but went on down to the next road when he saw my truck parked there.


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Oct 9, 2008)

I saw that guy they busted. I had stopped and talked to the game wardens for a little while. That guy had a pretty good spot to. Been seeing some good deer down by the duck pond. It is one long trek back to it though. Has anyone seen anything in the fields?


----------



## DSGB (Oct 10, 2008)

OutdoorSteve said:


> I saw that guy they busted. I had stopped and talked to the game wardens for a little while. That guy had a pretty good spot to. Been seeing some good deer down by the duck pond. It is one long trek back to it though. Has anyone seen anything in the fields?



So, did they find any corn? They came out of the woods right behind me, but I was already in the truck and headed out. I've been hunting that area since they opened it as a WMA and even killed my first deer with a bow, back in '05, 20 yards from where they were searching.


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Oct 10, 2008)

I am not sure if they did or not. I had already left by the time he had come out of the woods. This all had happened up in "the hills".


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Oct 11, 2008)

Just got in from Standing Boy. Saw three one doe and two bucks. I have my eye on a good one now.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Oct 12, 2008)

any advice outdoor steve?


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah. It requires alot of work and patience. Get back in the woods a good ways and you have to sit there all day. You have to find out where the deer are bedding, eating, and moving. Next you have to find a tree to hang a stand that you can make a shot from and keep your self covered. Then you just wait. Pack some water and a sandwhich or two. Don't shoot the first thing you see, you have to pass up alot of deer. I passed up a six pointer yesterday afternoon. Meet up up with me out there one day. We will find you a good place to sit after eveyone is out of the woods. I had someone walk through the other day.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Oct 12, 2008)

I've never hunted "hilly country" like this before.  Should I focus more on the ridges or valleys.  It makes more sense that deer would use the valleys for travel, but I found the best two trails at the very peak of a ridge.  What do you guys think?


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Oct 12, 2008)

I have taken good deer on ridges up in Hamilton on some property I used to lease. Have you been seeing any up there? I have not hunted up there in "The Hills"


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Oct 12, 2008)

I've only been to the property three times and hunted twice.  I've only seen two deer though (both in the hills).  I hope to do some more hunting in the coming weeks (especially this next weekend).


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 15, 2008)

OutdoorSteve said:


> Been seeing some good deer down by the duck pond.



Any ducks in the duck pond?  Do they allow waterfowl hunting?


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Oct 15, 2008)

*Duck Pond at Standing Boy*

I have seen Canadians coming in there. But they do not allow firearms on the Standing Boy Creek WMA. It is archery only. A good place to go for ducks is up on Blanton Creek, it is part of Lake Harding.


----------



## BBond (Oct 16, 2008)

The only hunting allowed on Standing Boy is Archery Deer Hunting.


----------



## JHannah92 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi folks,
I lost my access to the land I usually hunt the week before gun season and have been scrambling for a good place to hunt.  I went out to Standing Boy for the first time this weekend and walked almost the entire property from Fri to Sun. There's soom nice woods out there and I saw a ton of tracks.  (Even saw a fairly large gator in the pond near Standing Boy Creek.) Overall I like the area but I want to know why there is only road access to half the WMA?


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Oct 28, 2008)

*Roads*

There are only two roads and you have to get back there pretty deep. I have no answer to that question for you. One of the other guys might be able to help you out. It is good property though. You going this weekend?


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Oct 28, 2008)

From what I gather, it was a last ditch effort by the neighboring properties to try to keep "public land hunters" away from their property.  This is also the reason it is bow only as it was explained to me?


----------



## JHannah92 (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks.  I'll be there friday for sure not sure about this weekend


----------



## aujack (Nov 1, 2008)

might try standing boy this afternoon. i am going to walk as far as i can and hopefully find a good spot. are there food plots worth hunting?


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Nov 1, 2008)

*Food plots*

I have sat on the fields a few times. A little activity. The duck pond is nice place to be


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Nov 9, 2008)

For anyone that plans on hunting the Standing Boy WMA. Please be sure to carry a tree stand and DO NOT walk around in the woods. You will mess everyone elses day up. Thanks


----------



## JHannah92 (Nov 13, 2008)

Anyone going to Standing Boy this weekend? I'll be there


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll be there Sunday and Monday.  Have you been seeing anything?


----------



## JHannah92 (Nov 14, 2008)

I've seen a few...not many


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Nov 14, 2008)

I will be there all day Sunday. Hopefully I will be able to get the one the moron ran off for me!


----------



## JHannah92 (Nov 24, 2008)

Anyone seeing any good deer?


----------

